
Key Mathematic Principles for Performance Testers - chris-at
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb924370.aspx
======
dwpdwpdwpdwpdwp
This is a introduction to fundamental statistics, and not a very instructive
one. For example, this is incorrect:

"By definition, one standard deviation is the amount of variance within a set
of measurements that encompasses approximately the top 68 percent of all
measurements in the data set; in other words, knowing the standard deviation
of your data set tells you how densely the data points are clustered around
the mean."

The 68% refers to a rule of thumb for normal distributions, not the definition
of standard deviation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation)

Also, applying this rule will get you in big trouble if your data happens to
have a mean that's less than zero:

“Data with a standard deviation greater than half of its mean should be
treated as suspect. If the data is accurate, the phenomenon the data
represents is not displaying a normal distribution pattern.”

~~~
svantana
Not only that, but saying "the top 68 percent" is flat out wrong. Even if a
normal distribution is assumed, it should say "the middle 68 percent" or
something to that effect.

------
brudgers
_Guide to Performance Testing Web Applications_ home page:
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb924375.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb924375.aspx)

------
Pamar
under the "Medians" section: "In the case of the exemplar data sets, Data Sets
A and B have median values of 4, and Data Set C has a median value of 1."

I didn't bother to check data sets A and B, but C is obviously wrong (Median
for C would be 4).

------
jamisteven
Things like this are why MS are in the state they are in.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive dismissals to HN.

